# My first swimming lessons at 4 months old!!!!!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all,
Snap wanted to share her first swimming lessons experience with everybody!!!!!
Now i know most peoples goats hate water but i think Snap just LOVED her swimming suit!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

@toth boer goats @healthyishappy @mariarose


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

No, I think she will be much cuter with just her own fir!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness that is cute.

Just be careful, she doesn't get caught on something. 

Glad she liked her swimming lesson.

My goats think they are melting if it starts to rain and run for cover, LOL.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Just be careful, she doesn't get caught on something.


I am her lifeguard so i would never let that happen!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my goodness that is cute.


She says :ty:!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Lol!!!!! That is adorable!!!!! And btw I saw your arm!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> No, I think she will be much cuter with just her own fir!


I'm curious, why dont you like it?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

How did she like the water?
Your cat looks very curious.lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> How did she like the water?


She was actually pretty calm!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> our cat looks very curious.lol


Yup!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

@samidaho @siketheliker, @nate12345, @natethegoatlover,


----------



## siketheliker (May 12, 2019)

Super cute!!!


----------



## nate12345 (May 12, 2019)

:hubbahubba::goodjob::clever::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## natethegoatlover (Nov 27, 2018)

Wow, too funny!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

siketheliker said:


> Super cute!!!


:ty:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> I'm curious, why dont you like it?


Because I think the goat does not really feel like it. It is - shall I say - ungoaty!  They have nice clothes as it is, their pelt is wonderful, fits nicely! 

This might, just might, be a sign of our different cultures.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Because I think the goat does not really feel like it. It is - shall I say - ungoaty!  They have nice clothes as it is, their pelt is wonderful, fits nicely!
> 
> This might, just might, be a sign of our different cultures.


I understand but it was just a joke and she took it off after.

It might be!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She's super cute! But I think you should cut a hole for her tail! Now, where are the swimming photos?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Love it!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Now, where are the swimming photos?


Maybe she never swam? THAT would be goaty!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My goats swim, they are quite good at it. All goats can learn to tolerate water there is just no reason for them to in most situations. .


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Damfino said:


> She's super cute! But I think you should cut a hole for her tail! Now, where are the swimming photos?


Coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait, she actually swam????


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Wait, she actually swam????


You thought i was joking????????


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, goats swim. This is our goat, Cuzco, swimming with me in the freezing cold Whitney Reservoir at NAPgA Rendezvous 2013. The first time he went in (before we got the video camera), I didn't have a leash or cookies. He just plunged into the water and followed my husband and I when we went for a dip. It totally shocked us. We wanted to get a video, so I grabbed a leash and the cookie bag so we could kind of direct where he went.





And then there was Sputnik's first swimming lesson at Rendy 2015. He was hysterical, and I don't mean in a hilarious way. He would scream, get his mouth full of water, get upset, then scream again with the same result. He kept flailing instead of swimming so I had to buoy him up until he stopped panicking. My other two boys the same age did great, including Sputnik's twin brother. Sputnik is a good swimmer now, but boy was he dramatic that first time!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> You thought i was joking????????


Ya!!!!!
Wow!!! she really trusts you!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Spades said:


> You thought I was joking????????


Yes, I did.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Damfino Well, both Cusco and Sputnik are known for being a bit nuts ... :hi:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

(Uff, I can not see the films ... "Player error".)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Yes, I did.





healthyishappy said:


> Wait, she actually swam????


Turns out she doesnt like me anymore Tried putting the swimming suit back on for pics to share with TGS but she ran and wouldn't let me hold her and put it onops2: IF somehow i can per sway her then i will post them


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Spades said:


> Turns out she doesnt like me anymore Tried putting the swimming suit back on for pics to share with TGS but she ran and wouldn't let me hold her and put it onops2: IF somehow i can per sway her then i will post them


Smart goat!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

us goat packers often have to cross rivers. our goats learn to swim or get left behind. the problem with my goats swimming is that they wade out while i am fly fishing. so i roll cast now.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Turns out she doesnt like me anymore Tried putting the swimming suit back on for pics to share with TGS but she ran and wouldn't let me hold her and put it onops2: IF somehow i can per sway her then i will post them


LOL!!!!! They always learn the first time!!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Spades said:


> Turns out she doesnt like me anymore Tried putting the swimming suit back on for pics to share with TGS but she ran and wouldn't let me hold her and put it onops2:


:heehee: Now, does she dislike YOU or the SUIT? :bighug:


fivemoremiles said:


> us goat packers often have to cross rivers. our goats learn to swim or get left behind. the problem with my goats swimming is that they wade out while i am fly fishing. so i roll cast now.


:funnytech:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Story of crossing a large creek.
I can not remember if it was Hahn Creek or the Danaher But i had to cross. so i put on my wet shoes and across i went. the water was chest deep and killer cold. it was flowing good but not fast. the packs on my goats were tied down so when the goats got in to the creek the packs acted as a life vest. I got about half way across and glanced over my shoulder and saw the goats bobbing down stream for some reason i chuckled at them tell they floated around the bend and were out of sight. then i panicked struggling through the creek slipping and taking a dunk in the creak but i got across. I went down stream as fast as the rocky stream side would let me.
What a relief to see my goats bust out of the willows looking for me.
every thing was damp. My sleeping bag and clothing. the food was unharmed in zip lock bags. the biggest loss was the matches. good thing i had a new lighter. i laid over and dried things out. the fishing was mind blowing. I bet i caught and released near 100 cut throats that day. the goats loved the willows. it is a good memory


----------

